# 103" Theater Screen? Suggestion on Inwall LCR??



## jjnyman (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok guys I am designing a home theater in a large room. We are doing a 103" screen. The customer is looking at doing in wall lcr speakers and I was looking to see what you thought. We want midrange to high stuff here. I was trying to get away from the center channel so I was looking at Artison Masterpeice in wall speakers. How would these do in a Home Theater rather than just the family room??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't have any place nearby where you could go and check them out? They look like nice speakers.


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

The problem you run into when you split the center channel into the "phantom center", "split center", "dual mono", or any other proprietary name for it is that you lose the stability of the center channel whenever you go off axis from the center of the speakers due to the sound arriving at your ears at slightly different times. It will be heard as comb filtering. 


If there's room in the room, I'd always recommend using a dedicated center channel.

-T


----------

